# Happy New Year



## stargazer

I wish you all a lot of love and happiness, and may all your wishes come true in 2006!

Vsem skupaj želim veliko ljubezni in veselja ter izpolnitev vseh želja v letu 2006!


----------



## Nineu

Happy New Year!!

Urte Berri On!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Feliz año nuevo!
Y como dice una canción del grupo español "Mecano"...
y decimos adios
y pedimos a Dios
que en el año que viene a ver 
si en vez de un millón pueden ser dos 
Un fuerte abrazo a tod@s


----------



## te gato

I wish each and everyone a very happy new year and all the best for 2006!!
tg


----------



## mjscott

Happy new year to all the special people I have met in the WR forum. And an extra special blessing for those who stay determined to improve their communication with others--whether it be their own language or a new one!


----------



## lsp

Happy New Year to all!
Peace!​


----------



## jupa

Best wishes to all! I hope 2006 treats you well.
*
* *Happy New Year!!!*​


----------



## araceli

¡Feliz 2006 para todo el mundo!


----------



## GERTRU

Felicidades para todos los foreros y mis mejores deseos para el año venidero!!!!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Feliz 2006 a todos mis amigos aquí! Hemos pasado un año de mucha aprendizaje y amistad también! Espero que siga en el año que viene.   Pura vida!  


Happy 2006 to all of my friends here! We have had a year full of learning and friendships! I hope that it continues in the following year. Yay!


----------



## Maika

Desde la *Ciudad* de *México* a todos los habitantes del mundo que pertenecen a estos foros, lo mejor caiga sobre ustedes y todos sus deseos se cumplan.

_*¡ FELIZ AÑO 2006 !​*_


----------



## Metztli

*People!*


*Wish you the best for this 2006*

*Plenty of health, peace and love!!!*

*Thanks a lot for all your help, your time and for being there!

Lo mejor de lo mejor para este 2006, gente linda de los foros!

Mucha salud, paz y amor!!!

Gracias por estar siempre ahí, con su tiempo y su ayuda!!!
*


----------



## SweetMommaSue

H A P P Y   N E W   Y E A R!!!

May the Lord bless you all richly

in 2006

and may you all find yourselves another

step closer to your dreams!!

Thank you all for enriching my life these past months!

¡Prospero Año Nuevo!


​


----------



## Weaton

*¡"Happy New Year"  y  "Feliz Año Nuevo" para todos!
Que comiencen muy bien el 2006.
Y que sea un gran año.


 (es para todos todos el saludo... solo q no se decirlo en otros idiomas.. jeje)

¡FELICIDADES!


*​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!! 
OS DESEO A TODOS UN MUY BUEN COMIENZO   ​ 
Alundra.


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡ BON ANY NOU COMPANYS !!!*

*Do you realize guys? We have an entire year to use it for the first time! *

*Espero que podamos ser más respetuosos y tolerantes con nosotros mismo y ser así un poco más felices! Mucha suerte y besos pa'tos! *​ 
Mei


----------



## KingSix

Happy newyear to everyone!!

Gelukkig nieuwjaar!


----------

